# tetszel (nekem)



## reso

Hello.
I have some questions for the *H*ungarian speakers.

How do you say "I like you" to a girl in *H*ungarian?
Is it "Tetszel"?
And what is the difference between _tetzsel_ and _tetszel nekem_?
_Is nagyon tetszel_ the correct translation for "I like you very much"?
And how do you translate "Do you like me?"


----------



## Neshee

Hi, 

I think, _tetszel _works fine. As for _tetszel_ vs. _tetszel nekem_, it doesn't really make a difference, so feel free to use both of them. _Nagyon tetszel _is also correct. 

But I'd really love to mention something here. 

Please note that _tetszel_ and its variations implies that you like the physical attributes of someone - well, that's what I feel from this expression. I don't think  it's as meaningful as _I like you_ sounds in English. 
I think, saying _Kedvellek _/ _Kedvellek téged _(and _nagyon kedvellek _as you used it perfectly with _tetszel_) might be a better choice. This expression basically covers what _I like you _does. So if you want my opinion, use that instead. 

Hope I could help!


----------



## Akitlosz

If you know him/her already:

"I like you" = (én) *kedvellek* (téged(et)).

I like you very much = (én) *nagyon kedvellek* (téged(et)).

"Do you like me?" = (te) *kedvelsz* (engem(et))*?* 

If you do not know him/her yet:

"I like you" = (te) *tetszel* (nekem).

I like you very much = (te) *nagyon tetszel* (nekem).

Do you like me?" = (én) *tetszem* (neked)?


The liking=kedvelés is an emotional contact already.

The liking=tetszés is an affection rather based on the look.

If don't, then the speaker has to draw it up more punctually.

For example:

(nekem) *Tetszik ahogyan* (te) *viselkedsz*. = I like it as you behave.

It is not necessary to say the parts in the parenthesis, but come in.


----------



## reso

This is very helpful, thank you


----------

